# Omg to 12mg



## Spongebob (30/11/19)

Hiya, if i have 60ml of 0mg juice and 36mg/ml nicotine, according to my calculations i have to add 20ml of nic to get the whole bottle to 12mg? Am i correct? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (30/11/19)

I would think closer to 30 ml of nic. 
Your mix would be 2/3 existing juice and 1/3 nicotine. 

You may end up with some feeling of flavour loss as you're diluting the juice down quite a bit to get to 12mg from 0mg. Pg/vg ratio will also go off.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Spongebob (30/11/19)

Thanks 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (30/11/19)

Now im lost lol my calculator says 20ml aswell


----------



## Spongebob (30/11/19)

That's what I was thinking as well 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (30/11/19)

Another question  can nic go off? I've been noticing in the last while that my own mixes had this bitter taste and thought it was my mixing skills, but now as well.... The 0mg tastes great on the finger test, but as soon as i added the nic it got that same weird bitter taste.... 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (30/11/19)

Btw, scrawny gecko pg 36mg nic that i have not had a month and always store in the fridge 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (30/11/19)

DoubleD said:


> Now im lost lol my calculator says 20ml aswell



If you add 20ml to 60ml then that's 20 out of a total of 80ml.
Which is a quarter. 
0.25 *36mg = 9. 

If you add 30ml to 60ml then it's 30 out of 90 which is a third. 
0.33 *36mg = 12. 

Unless my maths is off

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/11/19)

ah I see now, the difference is because youre not mixing the 60ml from scratch....i think lol


----------



## Asterix (30/11/19)

Using your calculator, 20ml nic is needed to make a TOTAL of 60ml juice @ 12mg. By adding 20ml nic your juice now actually 80mls. 

The best option would be to use 100mg nic in order to minimize the dilution of the 0mg juice. (Hope this makes sense.)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob (30/11/19)

Ah makes sense yes 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (30/11/19)

Spongebob said:


> Another question  can nic go off? I've been noticing in the last while that my own mixes had this bitter taste and thought it was my mixing skills, but now as well.... The 0mg tastes great on the finger test, but as soon as i added the nic it got that same weird bitter taste....
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I've heard of peppery taste but not bitter as such. 
People say that nic goes funny if not stores properly. 

What i found in the limited diy I tried (gave it up as I never have the time), is leaving stuff to steep after mixing seems to tone down the 'harshness' of the added nic. 

I've bumped up 3mg juices to 25mg to use in mtl pods and haven't had issues with bitterness.


----------



## Spongebob (30/11/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I've heard of peppery taste but not bitter as such.
> People say that nic goes funny if not stores properly.
> 
> What i found in the limited diy I tried (gave it up as I never have the time), is leaving stuff to steep after mixing seems to tone down the 'harshness' of the added nic.
> ...


Thanks buddy  is storing in the fridge the right way? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (30/11/19)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks buddy  is storing in the fridge the right way?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


As per the advice others had given me, yes. 
In a dark bottle, in the fridge. 
Shake properly before use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (30/11/19)

DoubleD said:


> ah I see now, the difference is because youre not mixing the 60ml from scratch....i think lol



It's because 60ml isn't the total amount of juice you would end up with. 
60ml is essentially the total base (pg/vg/flavour before nic is added)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (30/11/19)

Spongebob said:


> Btw, scrawny gecko pg 36mg nic that i have not had a month and always store in the fridge
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


@M.Adhir is correct you are forgetting you are adding 20ml you worked it out as if the 20ml was already a part of the 60ml instead of adding the extra volume. If you were to add 20ml it would give you 9mg


----------



## DoubleD (30/11/19)

M.Adhir said:


> It's because 60ml isn't the total amount of juice you would end up with.
> 60ml is essentially the total base (pg/vg/flavour before nic is added)



I understand now, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## RichJB (30/11/19)

Unless it's 50/50 nic, adding that amount of nic will also throw your VG/PG balance out horribly. Assuming it's 60ml of 70/30 juice to start with, that 60ml contains 42ml VG and 18ml PG. If you now add 30ml of PG nic, you will have 42ml VG and 48ml PG, or roughly 47/53 juice. Then you'll also lose flavour due to the dilution.

It's feasible to tweak finished juices slightly to change the nic strength. But when it's such a fundamental shift, it's probably not worth it. The altered juice will be completely different from the original, and not in a good way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

RichJB said:


> Unless it's 50/50 nic, adding that amount of nic will also throw your VG/PG balance out horribly. Assuming it's 60ml of 70/30 juice to start with, that 60ml contains 42ml VG and 18ml PG. If you now add 30ml of PG nic, you will have 42ml VG and 48ml PG, or roughly 47/53 juice. Then you'll also lose flavour due to the dilution.
> 
> It's feasible to tweak finished juices slightly to change the nic strength. But when it's such a fundamental shift, it's probably not worth it. The altered juice will be completely different from the original, and not in a good way.


That's whats great about vaping at only 2mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (1/12/19)

Spongebob said:


> Btw, scrawny gecko pg 36mg nic that i have not had a month and always store in the fridge
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



With Scrawny gecko anything higher than 6mg will give you a thick bush of chest hair.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------

